# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Steilabfahrten Dachstein

## JackTheRipper

planai.at/dachstein/winter_d_1966_DEU_HTML.htm

hat jemand lust mitzufahren? werde vorraussichtlich am 4. januar mit ein paar freunden einen bergführer mieten und dann, wenn möglich, alle varianten befahren.

----------


## georg

Scheibe... 4.1 kann ich nicht. Wochenende wäre möglich, da ist der Berg aber vermutlich wegen Überfüllung geschlossen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aber Jänner Steilhänge >45&#176; am Dachstein: Wird eher wegen Lawinen kritisch.

----------


## JackTheRipper

schade, aber wenns interessant ist machen wir das bestimmt öfter.

wegen lawinen...kommt ganz auf die schneelage an. generell hast schon recht, aber ich vertrau da ganz dem lokalen bergführer, der kennt den berg.
lawinentechnisch bin ich wenigstens perfekt ausgerüstet, falls doch was sein sollte.

sonst niemand lust /zeit?

----------


## georg

> lawinentechnisch bin ich wenigstens perfekt ausgerüstet, falls doch was sein sollte.


 Bei 50&#176; und geschätzten 1000Hm brauchst keine lawinentechnische Ausrüstung mehr, da kommst eh in Schneekorngröße unten an..  :Mr. Red: 



> ich vertrau da ganz dem lokalen bergführer, der kennt den berg.


 Jo..



> schade, aber wenns interessant ist machen wir das bestimmt öfter.


 Bin dabei.. nach der KW2 bin ich wieder ansprechbar.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Bei 50&#176; und geschätzten 1000Hm brauchst keine lawinentechnische Ausrüstung mehr, da kommst eh in Schneekorngröße unten an..


hm :Confused:   könntest recht haben... aber ich hab ja meinen airbag, der schützt mich bestimmt!  :Jester:  

nach kw2 ist auch gut, allerdings dann immer von freitag bis sonntag wegen studium.
ab februar bin ich ganzzeitig verfügbar.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Was kostet denn der Spaß alles inkl.?
Interessieren würds mich prinzipiell schon aber hab keine fetten Freerider drum weiß i ned ob sichs so arg rentiert.

----------


## JackTheRipper

erstens kannst sicher auch mit nicht reinrassigen freeridern fahren, zweitens kann man sich diese auch leihen.

der spaß kostet liftkarte + ein paar euro für den führer. aufgeteilt ist es aber fast nix!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Naja wenns gern a bisserl länger wartets weil mit am 177er Ski is ma halt mal schnell am Materiallimit, was die Geschwindigkeit angeht.  :Wink: Leihski würd i für sowas im Leben ned hernehmen.

----------


## JackTheRipper

ich glaub ned dass ma deswegen viel auf dich warten werden, bei den hängen wird wohl jeder eher froh sein wenn er nicht zu schnell wird :Wink: 

bist dabei?

----------


## georg

@Rooky: Ski? Warten? Wie Jack schon gesagt hat, bei 50&#176; ist der Ski eher egal, Hauptsache sind scharfe Kanten und gutes Fahrkönnen. Genußvolle Freeriderschwünge wirst dort ned ziehen können.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ich mag Steilabfahrten so, weil es ein kontrollierter Absturz ist.. die Beschleunigung im Schwung ist einfach geil.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Genußvolle Freeriderschwünge wirst dort ned ziehen können


 Warum na bitte ned wenn genug Schnee is?

Bis wann muß ma sich da fix entscheiden?
Ich komm grad ned in mein Skischuh rein  :Redface:

----------


## georg

> Warum na bitte ned


 Kannst du mir das übersetzen?



> Genußvolle Freeriderschwünge wirst dort ned ziehen können


 Ich stelle mir halt darunter was anderes vor.. hm.. vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu engstirnig und beschränkt.  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Ich komm grad ned in mein Skischuh rein


Was nicht paßt wird passend gemacht! In der Literatur finden sich folgende Hinweise: Zehen oder Ferse abschneiden. Ich selber bevorzuge die Methode "Draufhaun bis es paßt".
 :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Kannst du mir das übersetzen?


 Aber gern doch:
*Warum* impliziert die Frage nach einem Grund
*na* Kurzform des ugs. *nachert* bedeutet soviel wie nachher, dann, hier: denn
*bitte* Kurzform für bitteschön
*ned* ugs. für nicht
Reichen dir diese Erläuterungen aus oder brauchst noch a grafische Satzanalyse um mit der Grammatik klar zu kommen?  :Big Grin: 




> Ich stelle mir halt darunter was anderes vor.. hm.. vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu engstirnig und beschränkt.


 Offensichtlich stellst du dir was anderes vor als ich weil ich wüsst auch nicht wozu ich scharfe Kanten brauch  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Unser Jack hat sicher goa kane Kanten mehr wie der mit de Ski umgeht  :Lol: 




> Was nicht paßt wird passend gemacht! In der Literatur finden sich folgende Hinweise: Zehen oder Ferse abschneiden. Ich selber bevorzuge die Methode "Draufhaun bis es paßt".


 Na weißt durch das Draufhauen is es ja erst so weit kommen, daß nimmer passt  :Wink:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Bis wann muß ma sich da fix entscheiden?



wir haben da keinen stress. die tour machen wir sowieso, fraglich ist ob es dann wirklich der 4. sein wird, da wir ja auch vom wetter und der schneelage abhängig sind. allerdings ist für beginn der kommenden woche schneefall angesagt, was mir sehr gut gefällt :Clap:  

generell kannst du auch einen tag davor zusagen, wobei es schon angenehm wär, ein paar tage vorher zu wissen mit wem man rechnen kann.

wegen kanten: die sind noch dran bei mir! so alt sind die ski dann auch ned  :Mr. Yellow:  

georg hat schon recht was den ersten teil der abfahrt betrifft, genussvoll wirds wohl eher weiter unten, wenn die neigung dann unter 45&#176; fällt. davor muss man sich wohl eher aufs sturzfreie fahren konzentrieren.

übrigens, bei der einen abfahrt ist am schluss eine 6m kante drinnen (man kann sich dort abseilen), die MUSS quasi gesprungen werden !!!  :Twisted:

----------


## georg

> Reichen dir diese Erläuterungen aus oder brauchst noch a grafische Satzanalyse um mit der Grammatik klar zu kommen?


 Ich glaub ich habs verstanden, aber auf die Gefahr hin, dass der Jack mich haut wenn sein Thread so verschandelt wird, eine grafische Analyse wäre schon geil!  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 



> übrigens, bei der einen abfahrt ist am schluss eine 6m kante drinnen (man kann sich dort abseilen), die MUSS quasi gesprungen werden !!!


 Gut, ich tät mir Gurt, Achter und Seil mitnehmen, weil bei über 3-4m scheiß ich mir ins Hoserl.. ich fahre alles, aber beim Runterspringen hab ich ein Problem.  :Embarrassment:   :Redface:  
Klingt nach einen echt schönen Tag.. schade, dass ich nicht mitkann.  :Frown:  :Weep:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich hatte auch eher an Springen gedacht als ich das mit den Abseilhaken gelesen hab  :Big Grin: 
Na muß ma halt mit dem Führer mal besprechen und sehen wie das überhaupt ausschaut.

Ich sag dir Bescheid wenn ich mir sicher bin obs geht.

----------


## JackTheRipper

passt, würd mich auf jeden fall freun  :Cool:

----------


## georg

Nachdem ich grad in der Arbeit hock' frage ich mich ob aus dem Tag was geworden ist.. auf Grund der tollen Wetterlage/Lawinensituation nehme ich an ihr habt es gelassen?

----------


## JackTheRipper

bin gestern grad vom skiurlaub aus schladming zturück gekommen. waren in der zeit drei mal am dachstein, jedoch hat es die wetter und schneesituation nie zugelassen die steilabfahrten zu machen. am 4. war der schnee zu hart, jeder fehler wär tödlich gewesen. die zwei mal danach war quasi null sicht, ebenfalls ein risiko dass kein bergführer eingehen würde. allerdings hab ich einen eindruck von den abfahrten bekommen, da man ja mit der gondel genau drüber fährt. war sehr eindrucksvoll und steht für diese saison noch zu 100% auf meinem plan. ich werd mich melden wenn es einen weiteren versuch gibt, vielleicht hat ja dann wer zeit.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Schod, hätt dacht jetz gäbs scho moi an Bericht zu lesen.
War leider ned so ganz gsund aber in dem Fall eh ned so schlimm.
Bist sicher, daß der Schnee des Jahr nomoi besser werd?

----------


## DH-Rooky

Wird die Gschicht wieder aktuell Herr Ripper?  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Wär' interessant..  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## JackTheRipper

aber sowas von! ich kauf mir dieses jahr keine sssc, weil ich eben gern am dachstein fahren möchte. und das ist da nicht dabei :S

aber unbedingt möchte ich die abfahrten machen. hat wer interesse?

----------


## Pinzgauner

Wieviele Skigebiete gibt es eigentlich in der Gegen um und am Dachstein?

Laut sssc Webseite gilt die Karte für folgende Skigebiete die irgendwas mit Dachstein zu tun haben:

Schladming/Dachstein Tauern (Forstau/Fageralm, Pichl/Reiteralm, Schladming/Planai, Rohrmoos/ Hochwurzen, Gletscherbahn Ramsau/Dachstein, Haus/Hauser-Kaibling, Pruggern/Galsterbergbahn, Gröbming/Stoderzinken)

und

Skiregion Dachstein West (Gosau, Rußbach,
Zwieselalm, Annaberg, Lungötz, St.Martin am Tennengebirge)

Was ich vor ein paar Tagen schon gelernt habe hier im Forum ist, dass Krippenstein auch am Dachstein ist aber das dort die sssc definitiv nicht gilt.

Der Link am Anfang des Threads zeigt auf diese Webseite: planai.at/dachstein/winter_d_1966_DEU_HTML.htm

Das ist doch die Planai Homepage somit müsste die sssc dort doch gelten oder?

Bitte um Auklärung! Danke

----------


## Tobias

> Das ist doch die Planai Homepage somit müsste die sssc dort doch gelten oder?
> 
> Bitte um Auklärung! Danke


Dachstein Gletscher ist lt. SSSC Website dabei:
www.salzburgerland.com/tid_23...irektlink.html

"Schladming/Dachstein Tauern (Forstau/Fageralm, Pichl/Reiteralm, Schladming/Planai, Rohrmoos/ Hochwurzen, *Gletscherbahn Ramsau/Dachstein*, Haus/Hauser-Kaibling, Pruggern/Galsterbergbahn, Gröbming/Stoderzinken)"

----------


## Pinzgauner

> aber sowas von! ich kauf mir dieses jahr keine sssc, weil ich eben gern am dachstein fahren möchte. und das ist da nicht dabei :S
> 
> aber unbedingt möchte ich die abfahrten machen. hat wer interesse?


Dann hat sich JackTheRipper wohl geeirrt!

Dann ist einzig Krippenstein nicht dabei oder?

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig? Am Dachstein gibt es diese drei Skigebiete:
Dachstein West sssc gilt
Gletscherbahn Ramsau/Dachstein sssc gilt
Krippenstein sssc gilt nicht

Sind diese Skigebiete untereinander verbunden? (Auf der Karte sieht es so aus als könnte man vom Gletscher rüber zum Krippenstein fahren)

----------


## JackTheRipper

nein, hab mich nur falsch ausgedrückt. ich bin letztes jahr auch mit der sssc auf dem dachsteingletscher gesesen. ich weiß dass das geht. allerdings möchte ich dieses jahr explizit in krippenstein unterwegs sein, da dies ja als verborgenes freerideparadies gilt. und ich hoffe auch aufgrund einer nicht gültigen sssc dort auf weniger leute anzutreffen. so, jetzt müsst es wieder stimmen  :Wink: 

edit: @pinz: hast leicht die sssc?

----------


## Tobias

> und ich hoffe auch aufgrund einer nicht gültigen sssc dort auf weniger leute anzutreffen.


Daß du dich da mal nicht täuschst  :Wink: 

ich kenn´ die Situation im Moment in den anderen Gebieten nicht (angeblich muss es z.B. in Zauchensee ja im Gelände unvorstellbar zugegangen sein letzte Saison), aber auch am Krippenstein wird´s immer mehr.

"verstecktes und unentdecktes Freerideparadies" ist der Krippenstein sicher nicht (mehr) - sonst wüsste nämlich auch keiner daß es das gibt  :Wink:  White-Rush, Sekundenjagd und Spotberichte in einschlägigen Medien haben ihr übriges dazu getan in den ganzen letzten Jahren...

Kann mich noch an einen Tag in der letzten Saison erinnern. Schneelage perfekt, Sicht in der Früh ned berauschend. OK, erst mal Schönbergvariante zum "warmfahren". Beim Wiederrauffahren mit der Gondel hat´s dann unter der Seilbahn (Angeralm) gewurlt wie auf einer Familienabfahrt in der Ferienzeit - unvorstellbar. Die haben die gesamte Abfahrt innerhalb von 3 Stunden KOMPLETT zerfahren.

Die beiden Varianten "hinterm" Krippenstein (Imisl und Eisgrube) sind sowieso meistens zerfahren.

Es gibt noch an Haufen "Varianten von den Varianten", allerdings musst du dich dazu gut auskennen (was ich ehrlichgesagt zu wenig tue), und das sind meistens entweder Extremexpeditionen (Krippenstein oben Diretissima nach Krippenbrunn), oder eben wirklich eher kürzere Späße die mit Hiken oder faden  Zu- und Ausfahrten verbunden sind.

Da hat sicher jeder "sein" Geheimrezept wo er sich am Krippenstein am liebsten aufhält - extremere Sachen (besonders vom Gipfel) findest du sicher einige, auf den Standardvarianten ist aber mitunter die Hölle los.

----------


## JackTheRipper

glaub ich dir sofort, wär ja auch ein wunder gewesen wenn sich das lange hält. in zukunft bleibt dann eh nix mehr anderes übrig, als sich die felle anzuschnallen und sich selbst ein paar jungfräuliche hänge zu suchen. oder man wartet eben jeweils die neuschneewellen ab und fährt dann so früh es geht. so hat man wenigstens für ein paar abfahrten den powderspaß. und das ist auch meine taktik für diese saison. in der innsbrucker gegend gibts auch ein paar interessante gschichten. da kenn ich a paar "insider" die angeblich perfekte und versteckte powderhänge kennen.  :Cool:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> hat wer interesse?

 Na i hab den Thread zum Spaß hoch geholt  :Stick Out Tongue: Plan mich zu 90% fix ein  :Wink:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> edit: @pinz: hast leicht die sssc?


Noch nicht! Bin seit Tagen dabei für und wieder abzuwägen. Naja bis 4.12 hab ich noch Zeit dann wird sie noch teurer. Aber derzeit sieht es so aus das ich sie mir leisten werde.

Auch wenns etwas weit weg ist werde ich heuer auf alle Fälle Wildkogel und Weißsee mal ausprobieren. Weißsee kenne ich vom Skitouren und da gibt es sicher ein paar Möglichkeiten mit nur wenig hm Aufstieg coole Powderruns zu erreichen.
Wildkogel sieht mir soweit ichs vom Sommer kenne auch so aus als würde da was gehen. Wildkogel ist übrigens zum Biken extrem geil. Ist zwar kein Park aber die nehmen DHler mit und die Trails sind erste Sahne!!

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Na i hab den Thread zum Spaß hoch geholt 
> Plan mich zu 90% fix ein



okay... werd mich auf jeden fall melden wenns soweit is. wir müssen halt die bedingungen abwarten, wird eher a spontane aktion.  :Cool:  

@pinz: hab sie letztes jahr gehabt, nachdem ich meine ski zerstört hab bin ich aber nur eben ausgestiegen (habs nachgerechnet). und die bedingungen zum abseits fahren waren leider auch nicht die besten. würd ich pisten fahren, dann hätt ich sicher wieder eine. aber so zahlt sich das nur aus wenn der winter passt. deshalb dieses jahr mal ohne und dafür uneingeschränkt sein.

----------


## Tobias

> oder man wartet eben jeweils die neuschneewellen ab und fährt dann so früh es geht. so hat man wenigstens für ein paar abfahrten den powderspaß.


dann musst du aber als erster 1 Stunde vor Betriebsbeginn ganz vorne an der Tür stehen  :Wink:  die Idee werden nämlich vermutlich mehrere Leute haben  :Wink: 

und wenn du dann zum ersten Mal herunten bist, dann stehst du Minimum 3 bis 4 Gondeln lang an.

aber man findet schon auch ruhige und schöne Fleckerln am Krippenstein. Hab´ letzten Winter mal einen beobachtet, der sein ganz eigene Line hatte unterm Lift. Nachteil: Der "spannende" Teil hat max. 200hm, und die Zu- und Ausfahrt ist eher langweilig. Und oben am Gipfel gibt´s auch ein paar nette Rinnen (die ich mir aber wegen fehlendem Können und fehlender Eier noch nie zugetraut habe). Überlaufen sind halt die "Standards" - weil die die "extrem" fahren kannst eh an einer Hand abzählen. 
Keine Ahnung wie gut du bist, aber je besser du bist, desto mehr steigen die Chancen auf unberührte Runs und desto mehr Möglichkeiten hast du da oben generell... ich bin da halt eher (noch) etwas eingeschränkt.

----------


## JackTheRipper

> dann musst du aber als erster 1 Stunde vor Betriebsbeginn ganz vorne an der Tür stehen  die Idee werden nämlich vermutlich mehrere Leute haben 
> 
> und wenn du dann zum ersten Mal herunten bist, dann stehst du Minimum 3 bis 4 Gondeln lang an.


naja, das wär dann schon die extremsituation am wochenende. also so schlimm kenn ich das aus meiner erfahrung auch nicht. aber es geht natürlich in die richtung, bin ja nicht der einzige der sich das denkt.

ich weiß auch nicht ob ich die rinnen fahren würde, muss ich mir erst anschaun. aber zu steil wars mir bis jetzt noch nie. kommt natürlich auch auf die schneesituation an. ich hab respekt vor lawinen  :Redface:  vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal in krippenstein und du zeigst mir a paar nette routen  :Wink:

----------


## Tobias

also das was ich kenne (und fahre) findest du selber auch nach einem Tag. Meistens im Bereich rund um die Schönbergvariante - die Möglichkeiten (beiderseits) die man da hat kann man aber im Gelände und von der Gondel aus gut besichtigen. Hat den Vorteil, daß man nicht ganz ins Tal runterkommt, und deshalb ned so lang beim Lift warten muss (1 bis max. 2 Gondeln). Und sitzen kann man auch noch gmiadlich anstatt unten in der Schlange zu stehen.
Die Sachen oben am Gipfel werden dir auch so ins Auge stechen.

@pinzgauner: paar Infos zu der Bike-Liftlerei am Wildkogel wären interessant! Sowas würd´ mir schonmal taugen - es muss nicht immer Bikepark/DH Strecke sein!

----------


## Pinzgauner

Alle Geheimnisse kann ich natürlich hier im Forum nicht verraten  :Cool: .  Aber diese Karte gibts schon einen ganz guten Eindruck: www.wildkogelbahnen.at/sommer/map/map.htm

Ich bin einige der Trails schon gefahren und fand die ziemlich cool! Außerdem war die Liftkarte saubillig. Keine Ahnung ob das immer noch so ist weil auf der Webseite ist kein Preis für Bike Tageskarten ausgewiese. Vermutlich kauft man einfach eine Berg- Talfahrt Karte und dies kostet 14 Euro :Wink:  (Den Preis habe ich auch so im Kopf!)

Kleiner Tipp: Auf der interaktiven Karte nicht die Biketrails anzeigen lassen sondern die Wanderrouten :Wink:

----------


## noox

Also heute hatten wir in Zauchensee sehr geile Powder-Hänge. Allerdings: Es waren keine Leute auf der Piste, aber im Gelände schon... und bei 3 von 4 Paar Ski haben wir gröbere Schäden.... Mir fehlt 50x5mm Belag  :Frown:  

Wildkogel klingt ja sehr interessant - ist aber auch ein breiter Weg von Sbg.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Da kann ich nur sagen selber Schuld. Es ist halt noch keine Unterlage da! Jetzt ist vorerst noch "Stoaschi Time"!

Was Wildkogel betrifft werd ich wohl meinen Winterschlafsack wieder auspacken und jeweils für 2 Tage hinfahren. Hat sich in Whistler schon bewährt :Wink: 

Hab mir übrigens die SSSC heute geleistet. @Noox: Gehen wir mal zusammen Powdern? Ich hab mir außerdem nen Fischer Watea mit Fritschi Bindung geordert. Somit hab ich heuer 4 paar Skis und bin für jede Schweinerei gerüstet! (Muss vermutlich bis Jänner hungerleide:-))

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Da kann ich nur sagen selber Schuld. Es ist halt noch keine Unterlage da!


Ma meint ab am gewissen Alter sollt ma des wissen ge  :Twisted:

----------


## Zap

> ...
> Hab mir übrigens die SSSC heute geleistet. @Noox: Gehen wir mal zusammen Powdern? Ich hab mir außerdem nen Fischer Watea mit Fritschi Bindung geordert. Somit hab ich heuer 4 paar Skis und bin für jede Schweinerei gerüstet! (Muss vermutlich bis Jänner hungerleide:-))


Fritschi hat ja auch breite Schistopper im Programm. Ich nehme an, die wirst du auf den Watean auch haben, oder?
Wenn ja, wieviel Platz ist dann noch, also könnte man sie auch auf eine noch breitere Latte schrauben?

----------


## Pinzgauner

Hab den Ski über Connections bekomme darum konnte ich mir die Bindung nicht aussuchen und hab daher nicht die Freeride sondern die Explorer. Die kommt ohne Stopper! Aber ich hatte letztes Jahr einen G3 El Hombre der ist unter der Bindung 105 breit und da hatte ich auch einen passenden Stopper. Recht viel breitere Ski wird man bei unseren Schneeverhältnissen eh nicht fahren :Stick Out Tongue:  Keine Ahnung obs noch breitere Stopper gibt.

----------


## DirtMerchant

serwas die wadln!
War gestern obertauern, leider fetter nebel, aber am seekareck gings scho ganz nett zum powdern. ohne gröbere schäden!  :Twisted:  
meldet euch wenns wieder ins gelände fahrts!

----------


## georg

Komm grad von Obertauern zurück. 


> War gestern obertauern


 Geiler Tag! Bin hinterm Hundskogel abgefahren und dann mit den Fellen wieder rauf. Dort hats den ganzen Schnee hingeweht der vorne gefehlt hat!  :Big Grin:  Einen größeren Hang wäre ich aber nicht reingefahren weil bei jeden Schwung hat sich *wumm* die Schneedecke entspannt.  :Stick Out Tongue:  



> Jetzt ist vorerst noch "Stoaschi Time"!


 Ich bin schon mit den richtigen Ski unterwegs gewesen, aber war vorsichtig. Grundsätzlich fehlt es den Varianten in Obertauern noch an einem Meter.



> hat wer interesse?


 Nö Jack, wir melden uns nur zum Spaß!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  Klar hab ich Interesse!!!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Hab grad Video geschaut.Wann gehtsn endlich los?  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> Wenn ja, wieviel Platz ist dann noch, also könnte man sie auch auf eine noch breitere Latte schrauben?


 Du kannst sie ja auch auseinanderbiegen?



> ab daher nicht die Freeride sondern die Explorer. Die kommt ohne Stopper!


 Kannst aber Stopper nachrüsten.
Leute fahrts ned mit Fangriemen. Fahrts mit Stopper und Tiefschneebänder. Die Fangriemen hauen euch die Ski in der Steilrinne am Schädel und in der Lawine ziehns euch runter. Also weg damit, das ist Vergangenheit.
Übrigens ist jetzt bei Berg- und Skiführerausbildung und Tourenskilehrwart allgemeiner Usus: KEINE FANGRIEMEN, aus den Stocklschlaufen raus und beim Rucksack Hüft- und Brustgurte aufmachen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Du kannst sie ja auch auseinanderbiegen?


Oder am Ski was wegfeilen  :Twisted:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Du kannst sie ja auch auseinanderbiegen?
>  Kannst aber Stopper nachrüsten.
> Leute fahrts ned mit Fangriemen. Fahrts mit Stopper und Tiefschneebänder. Die Fangriemen hauen euch die Ski in der Steilrinne am Schädel und in der Lawine ziehns euch runter. Also weg damit, das ist Vergangenheit.
> Übrigens ist jetzt bei Berg- und Skiführerausbildung und Tourenskilehrwart allgemeiner Usus: KEINE FANGRIEMEN, aus den Stocklschlaufen raus und beim Rucksack Hüft- und Brustgurte aufmachen.


Nur weil ich keine Stopper habe heißt das noch lange nicht das ich mit Fangriemen fahre! Bin ja nicht irre :Wink:  Hab auf der Schmitten schon mal von zehn bis halb zwölf Ski gesucht. In der Nacht wohlgemerkt :Big Grin:  Bin dann beim Abstieg ohne ihn zu sehen auf den Ski gestiegen! Für die Fritschi rüste ich mir die Stopper nach. Hat sich leider so ergeben, dass ich die Explorere nehmen musste. Die Freeride wäre mir eh lieber gewesen.

Dem haben die Stopper auch nichts genutzt: www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_ALi...eature=related 
Thomahawking down the mountain!  :Smile:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Vielleicht könnt ma ja die Abfahrt vom Dachstein mit Helmkamera aufnehmen.
Hannes?  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> Vielleicht könnt ma ja die Abfahrt vom Dachstein mit Helmkamera aufnehmen.


 So quasi als dein Vermächtnis an die Gemeinschaft?  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Ja klar! Falls ich sie nicht selber brauch. Aber wird sich schon ausgehen.

----------


## JackTheRipper

ich kann auch eine gute auftreiben! und zwei miese... aber wenn die futsch sind isses egal  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> So quasi als dein Vermächtnis an die Gemeinschaft?


Na i hab ma nur dacht Fotos machen is angesichts der Geländetopologie vermutlich ned so geschickt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Na i hab ma nur dacht Fotos machen is angesichts der Geländetopologie vermutlich ned so geschickt

  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## georg

War heute am Dachstein und da braucht man derzeit die Stoa- und Flechtenski.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Am Hauser Kaibling haben die beschneit, dass sie einen eigenen Nebel am Berg geschaffen haben. Künstliches Mirkoklima sozusagen.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## JackTheRipper

So, um das Thema mal wieder im richtigen Thread fortzuführen: Hab gerade zum dritten Mal beim Bergführer für die Krippensteingeschichte angerufen und tatsächlich eine Reservierung bekommen  :Pray:  Und zwar hab ich mir mal den kommenden Sonntag vormerken lassen. D.h. wenn das Wetter mitspielt wirds ernst! Momentan haben sie starken Schneefall, somit haben wir eventuell auch schönen Powder! Ob es die Lawinengefahr zulässt, wissen wir erst am Freitag oder Samstag, da ruf ich dann nochmal an. Maximal sollte die Gruppe aus sechs Personen bestehen. Zwei Freunde von mir wollen dabei sein, somit hätten wir noch Platz für drei weitere Leute. Es kann jeder von euch mitfahren der Zeit/Lust hat und sich die Abfahrten zutraut. Wie schon gesagt, es sind angeblich Stellen dabei wo man sich abseilen muss. Und teilweise hat die Hangneigung 40-45°. Aber dafür sind die Abfahrten mit sicherheit einzigartig bei uns! Vielleicht die letzte Möglichkeit diesen Winter noch mal so richtig auszukosten!

MfG, Jtr

----------


## JackTheRipper

Wie schauts aus Georg?

Und mit dir Rooky?




> Na i hab den Thread zum Spaß hoch geholt
> Plan mich zu 90% fix ein

----------


## JackTheRipper

heut mal wieder angerufen, momentan alles gesperrt wegen dem vielen neuschnee oben, aber es kann gut sein dass es ab morgen wieder geht. also sonntag könnt was werden. is jetzt keiner dabei von euch???

----------


## JackTheRipper

Also jetzt wirds ernst. Anscheinend ideale Powder Bedingungen... hab heut noch mal kurz mit dem Typen gesprochen, der war grad mitten in einer Abfahrt und hat gemeint dass es perfekt ist. Scheint also morgen endlich mal was zu werden  :Cool:

----------


## georg

Hoff es war schön.. tut mir leid, aber das war dann zu kurzfristig ich war auf einem Kurs in Obertauern.  :Frown:

----------


## JackTheRipper

hast nix verpasst. sind zwar hingefahren, haben dann aber aufgrund des schlechten wetters (regen bis fast ganz oben und nebel) kurzfristig doch abgeblasen. war sehr schade, aber das bringt dieses unterfangen halt mal mit sich. man braucht einfach ein bisschen glück mit dem wetter. am tag davor waren anscheinend die besten bedingungen überhaupt. sind dann nach zauchensee gefahren und haben noch ganz gute abfahrten unter der gondel gehabt. leider ist dann um 14uhr ein siebenjähriger in eine pistenraupe gefahren und gestorben. sind kurz nach dem unfall vorbeigefahren. das hat den restlichen tag dann schon sehr getrübt. an der stelle auch mein beileid an die eltern, die den schrecklichen vorfall mit ansehen mussten.  :Frown: 
falls wir es diese saison noch mal planen, lass ich es euch wissen.

cheers

----------


## georg

Schade. Donnerstag, Freitag und Sonntag waren in Obertauern auch sehr besch.. Verhältnisse. Aber wir waren auf einem Kurs, also "Schule" fahren, da geht das schon.
Samstag war absolut geiles Wetter, wir haben Tiefschneeabfahrten hingelegt, das reicht für 3 Jahre.  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  *lechz* War von der Lawinensituation aber schon sehr grenzwertig, also da sind wir stellenweise einzeln gefahren und haben strikte Fahrlinien eingehalten. Einen kleinen Rutscher haben wir bewußt ausgelöst um zu sehen ob es geht.

----------


## georg

Wie schauts heuer aus mit dem Dachstein Projekt?

Wenn ich noch ein paar mal oben bin, könnte ich das schon langsam führen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Mach auch sicher wieder mal eine Überschreitung (Bahn, Gipfel, Gosauer Gletscher oder Steinerscharte oder sowas) - also wer Lust hat?

----------


## DH-Rooky

scho aber erst wenns gscheit Schnee hat

----------


## JackTheRipper

ich wär fix dabei! aber wie rooky schon gesagt hat, erst mit genug schnee. allerdings sollte ja auch die lawinengefahr in einem rahmen bleiben... nicht so einfach das ganze  :Wink:

----------


## Beauty

Wenn ihr rechtzeitig einen Termin nennt wäre ich auch dabei, mit einem Führer ist das sicher spannend.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Wenn ihr rechtzeitig einen Termin nennt wäre ich auch dabei, mit einem Führer ist das sicher spannend.


na SPANNEND wärs ohne Führer  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Kann ma sich da ein Piepserl borgen? Hab immer noch keins

----------


## JackTheRipper

> na SPANNEND wärs ohne Führer 
> Kann ma sich da ein Piepserl borgen? Hab immer noch keins


ich könnt da eines borgen...

----------


## georg

Habe 2 Mammut Barryvox also das alte. Aber zum gefunden werden langst allemal. Vielleicht kauf ich mir heuer auch ein neues mal sehen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

perfekt

----------


## entropie

hört sich fein an. wär auch dabei wenns vom termin her passen würde. bin allerdings ein boarder.
hab schon einmal eine überquerung gemacht. sind runter zum eissee abgefahren und dann zus simonyhütte aufgestiegen. war ziemlich geil. nur für boarder is dass stückerl nach der simonyhütte zum krippenstein ziemlich zach. oft ab-anschnallen.

----------


## georg

Ich mach' vielleicht noch Ende Feb aber sicher im März mind. einmal Dachstein. @Rooky: 1 LVS wär für dich reserviert. Termine schreib ich noch rein, ich werd Mo/Di überhaupt einen Tourenterminthread starten, dann kann jeder der was in der Richtung macht oder mitmachen will was reinschreiben.




> nur für boarder is dass stückerl nach der simonyhütte zum krippenstein ziemlich zach.


 Hard- oder Softboot? Zum Raufgehen könnte ich dir meine 130cm Ski+Felle mit Softbindung mitnehmen wenn ichs bis dahin nicht zerstört hab. Mußt das Board halt tragen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

im März kann ich entweder KW 9 am Wochenende oder ab KW 11 ab Dienstags den ganzen Rest vom Monat.
Falls ma Felle braucht kann ich nur hoffen sie kommen bis dahin endlich  :Frown:

----------


## georg

Am Samstag 20.3 ist ja Dachstein geplant. Lawinensituation: www.lawine-steiermark.at/ Schaut besser aus, aber wirklich befriedigend ist die Sache nicht. Wir treffen uns in der Früh bei der Seilbahn und dann besprechen wir die Lage.

Anbei ein paar der üblichen Steilabfahrten. DER Klassiker ist das Edelgrieß und die Schwadring. Die Fluderrinne ist insoferne problematisch weil man da nicht zur Seilbahn zurückkommt.

Naja, wir werden sehen ob was geht. Alternativprogramm wäre die 2000Hm lange Abfahrt beim Krippenstein vorbei nach Obertraun und mit dem Bus wieder zurück. Sicher auch etwas was man einmal gemacht haben muß.

Zusätzlich machen wir natürlich das geplante Lawinentraining. Hoffentlich nicht im Ernstfall.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anbei Infos über die Abfahrten.

Also Mädls, wir sehen uns am Samstag 20.3 um 7.30 bei der Talstation der Dachsteinbahn.

Am Sonntag darauf mach ich die Dachsteinüberquerung also mit der Seilbahn rauf, übern Klettersteig zum Gipfel, dann übers Gletscher zur Adamek Hütte und dann entweder wenn die Zeit paßt hinauf und dann hinunter nach Obertraun ODER wenn es knapper ist dann hinauf zur Windlegerschartn und das Kar hinunter zur Seilbahn.

 :Smile:

----------


## georg

Wegen der Lawinensituation ist Dachstein abgesagt. Neuer Treffpunkt: Sa, 9.00 in Obertauern P7 Schaidbergbahn Liftkasse.

----------


## georg

Sonntag war ich dann doch am Dachstein oben, bin am Gipfel gegangen, und dann hab ich mir überlegt Gondel hinunter oder Edelgries? Bin dann Edelgries gefahren und die Gondel wäre besser gewesen. Sogar oben war der Schnee ein Batz und noch im Kar (!!!) muß man schon wegen Steinen aufpassen, weiter unten war das ganze ein - gerade noch am winzigen Schneeband herumgerutsche - das war vermutlich der letzte Tag wo man ohne Abschnallen runterkam. Irre.. ich hab noch nie einen Winter mit so wenig Schnee am Dachstein erlebt.  :EEK!: 
Schwadring detto: Noch vor der Felswand muß man Abschnallen, damit man hinunter zu der Querung oberhalb der Felswand kommt. Die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen (Fluder, Windleger) hab ich mir nicht angesehen.
Ich glaub heuer wird das uninteressant. Also wenn es nicht nochmal kalt wird und dann schön auffirnt ist das traurig.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Dann is ja gut, daß ma Sa. ned dort waren  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Ja, auf jeden Fall war das mehr Spaß.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilderchen vom Sonntag.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Hast die verbleibenden 1000 Bilder noch voll bekommen oder?  :Big Grin: 
Jetz weiß i warum du gemeint hast Steigeisen wären sinnvoll, i stell ma das dort grad nur mit Skischuh vor  :EEK!: 
Falls in deinem Bekanntenkreis nach der Saison jemand Aufstiegsausrüstung verscherbeln will sagst bescheid  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Im Schnee ist der Skischuh garned so schlecht, am Fels ist es halt mühsam und rutschig. Finde da einen Pickel fast wichtiger als Steigeisen weil am Schneefeld kann man sich auch mit dem Skischuh Tritte schlagen, aber zum Anhalten braucht man auch etwas. Also das ginge auch wenn der Vorsteigende normale Ausrüstung hat und den Nachsteigen am Seil sichert. Dauert dann halt länger. Also an dem Tag wäre das ohne steigeisen locker gegangen ich ziehe die nur grundsätzlich an weil es unten wo es halbwegs eben ist um einiges einfacher ist als wenn man im Fels drin draufkommt man braucht sie.  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Falls in deinem Bekanntenkreis nach der Saison jemand Aufstiegsausrüstung verscherbeln will sagst bescheid


 Schlecht, die Leute die die Dinger nimmer brauchen werden vom Gletscher erst in ein paar Jahren wieder freigegeben.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

San die Fotos vom Sa. so schlecht worden, daß du dich die ned posten traust oder brauchst du so lang zum Aussortieren?  :Wink:

----------


## georg

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...it-recent.html
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html

Besser?  :Smile:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Passt, die san ja eh ganz brauchbar.
Jetz müss ma nur mal a paar von dir auf Ski machen  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Besser ned..  :Stick Out Tongue:  Da bin ich dann nur deprimiert.  :Frown:

----------


## DH-Rooky

A geh für Seniorenstil schaut des eh sehr guad aus  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

steiermark.orf.at/stories/431354

Genau da war ich letzten Sonntag. Blöde Stelle aber an sich sehr gut gesichert und gut ausgetreten.

----------

